# My Mom's Cat



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

My mom adopted Cat(this is what my mom called her) when her original owner passed away. Cat was very spoiled and loved very much by this woman, who lived only with cat. When she died poor cat was left behind with no one to love her. 
The womans nephew took cat to a home with other cats. Poor cat was so used to being an only cat, and they just dumped her into this new house with children and other cats. Cat was terrified and hid behind the couch growling and hissing. The people would not keep her.
So the nephew took cat to my mom. Cat was used to liveing in a big house with an elderly lady. She was very set in her ways, and very stuck up. Cat was 13 at this time.
After living with each other for a couple months they came to understand and love each other, both had to make adjustments of course, however they grew very fond of each other.
Cat was a very overweight cat when she came to live with my mom. She had a hard time cleaning herself and doing some things due to her age and weight. My mom cleaned her and helped her up onto the bed, and windowsill if she needed help.
Cat lived with my mom for 2 to 3 years, I dont remember now for sure. 
Last week Cat started haveing trouble breathing, and walking. She would fall over sometimes. My mom said she fell over and urinated on herself. My Mom knew she was getting sick and made an appointment with the vet.
I dont know all the details for sure. I do know that Cat was put to sleep today at noon. My mom was very upset at the loss.
My mom asked me to ask you guys to say a prayer for Cat, to make sure she is safe and made it across the bridge ok. She also wants us to ask for Cat to be able to be reunited with her original owner in her enternal resting place. Cats original owner loved her very much and my mom knows Cat will be happy to be with her agian.
Thanks for listening to my story!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

What a beautiful story, Lilly. Your mom sounds like an angel.


----------

